# What is this



## Slateman (Oct 22, 2003)

*I will give special price to person who will identify this object on photo correctly*


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 22, 2003)

i`m gonna hazard a guess and say, a pile of shyte


----------



## Slateman (Oct 22, 2003)

More specific steve please. We would like to know the specie which did this damage.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

Olive python...


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

somebody say Diamond quickly....


----------



## Bendragon (Oct 22, 2003)

Diamond Quicky


----------



## Slateman (Oct 22, 2003)

No Not even close guys. Use your imagination.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 22, 2003)

ermmm a dog


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

Some type of bird?
Or something that eats birds?
I notice white feathers in that crap lol

[joe dirt] It's not a meterorite
see that there?
thats a pea nut
what you got here is a big ol chunk of poop [/joe dirt]


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 22, 2003)

somebody from the slatey household just had to go. Unfortunately it didnt end up in the toilet.................


----------



## wattso (Oct 22, 2003)

kangaroo poo slatey?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 22, 2003)

Le Crappe de la Scrubbie


----------



## ackie (Oct 22, 2003)

carpet python, shingle bak, rbb or brown snake poo


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2003)

Can I ask the audience?


----------



## muddz (Oct 23, 2003)

looks like fresh horse dung


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

Phone a friend Greebo


----------



## Gregory (Oct 23, 2003)

It actually looks like one I did a few weeks ago when I was sick.


----------



## luke (Oct 23, 2003)

is it yours??


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds like you are still sick to me Gregory


----------



## frodo (Oct 23, 2003)

looks like crap.


----------



## Whaa (Oct 23, 2003)

Wombat


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

I just LOVE this site!! Where else could you get a multi page conversation about who crapped on Slateys lawn  Yup. I just LOVE it here


----------



## Slateman (Oct 23, 2003)

Hint people!

it is not my lawn, and yes it is crap. It is not Gregs or Africas. Name the animal.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 23, 2003)

Cow dung...


----------



## Magpie (Oct 23, 2003)

Green tree crap


----------



## Artie (Oct 23, 2003)

Camel?


----------



## jake0476 (Oct 23, 2003)

Your one sick puppy slatey..... :shock: can i have a life line


----------



## muddz (Oct 23, 2003)

giraffe, or even llama dung?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

Damn, I was pretty sure it was Gregs


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2003)

Tazmanian Tiger?


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

pig dung,????
donkey dung,????
bat dung,????
zebra dung,????
possum dung,????


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh boy. Nobody is getting closer. Looks like we do not have any crap scientists here. Closest ansfer so far was the Gregs crap.
And i have such a nice price for a winner.


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

bear dung?


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

buffalo


----------



## Gregory (Oct 24, 2003)

Lace Monitor?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 24, 2003)

I smell a rat, that prize wouldn't happen to be the pile of dung in the pic would it Slatey ??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

human crap...


----------



## spidsy (Oct 24, 2003)

goat?
sheep?
lion?
tiger?
elephant?


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

OK guys i will put you out of your misery.
Since christmas is close, iI want it to pick some *picture related to christmas*. That should be good enough hint. But price cant be given anymore.


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER o DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 24, 2003)

rain deer


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

Well done muddz. my son Slateman junior took this picture few years ago in Finland. At that time i did not realized how useful that photo can be . Me and my wife was thinking why this 12 year old child is making picture of reindeers crap. SJ was always strange child and noticed different things then the other kids. LOL


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 24, 2003)

so whats his prize lol....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Are you saying Santa left this in your stocking last year?
You must have been on the nawty boy list Slatey lol...

Deer excrement...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes pyt. guy raindear shi.. That is my way to bring christmas spirit here to APS.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

Blame SJ RR


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

WOW 
i knew it came from the rectum of a grass eater!
hey reptile rascal, i never seen any feathers in it lol


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Pics are real blurry on this computer...
Grass,feathers its all the same lol!


----------



## Gregory (Oct 24, 2003)

Bah Humbug. :evil:


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

This is the guilty reindeer WANTED for producing mysterious faeces.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 24, 2003)

Christmas? What's Christmas? Is that when all the lucky people get presents? I got a present once


----------



## Gregory (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah Phil, I bet it was a pork chop tied around your neck so the dog would play with ya when you were a kid.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 25, 2003)

A Digested/regurgitated Snake.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 25, 2003)

Exactly Gregory, how did ya know???


----------

